# LT tires on a trailer: yes or no!



## overboard (Mar 11, 2016)

Need to replace trailer tires, and am wondering if anyone uses LT tires instead of ST tires on their trailer.
It seems like almost all ST tires are made in China, and are commonly referred to as "China bombs" due to the high failure/blowout rate associated with them. Maxxis, which are made in Taiwan, seem to be the most recommended, and Kumho is another.
I've seen it mentioned on occasion about using the LT tires instead of the ST tires, any thoughts on this or has anyone actually used the LT tires on their trailer.
Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 11, 2016)

I'd stick with ST's


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 11, 2016)

pay close attention to the load/weight ratings,they're not the same. s/t have a higher rating.some l/t's may not be high enough.you may also have trouble getting a tire shop to install l/t's on your trailer.you might need to take the tires off and bring them to the shop.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2016)

I would mount them myself, no liability on their part. Was looking at Yokohama Y356 with a load range of 1,710 lb., also just found a Goodyear Cargo G26 195/70R15c, but would have to buy 15" rims.
I can't believe the number of posts I've read relating to ST ("China Bomb) trailer tire failures, and was just wondering about other possible options.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 12, 2016)

My tire guy and freind would not let me buy ST. They suck.


----------



## overboard (Mar 12, 2016)

Stumpalump said:


> My tire guy and freind would not let me buy ST. They suck.



So what tire did you put on?


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 12, 2016)

opcorn:


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 13, 2016)

How big/heavy of a load are you hauling on the trailer? I was always told ST tires or special trailer tires have stiffer sidewalls to handle the amount of sidewall flexing that swaying trailers create. 
That said, if you're only pulling around a lightweight trailer with a jon boat and motor on it, you'll probably be fine. I certainly wouldn't put anything but trailer tires on a tandem axle trailer with a 24' ProLine on it...

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## momule (Mar 14, 2016)

As others have said, you have no information about what kind of trailer, weight etc. Generally speaking though, the ST tires are very good. They require higher pressure and I suspect that people that have problems don't keep them aired up to the suggested PSI. Without the right (high) psi the sidewalls on ST tires flex too much and wear out prematurely. They are made for the high psi that they are rated for. I have always run ST tires, even on a double axle pontoon trailer, I always check the air pressure, and I have never ever had a problem. I also change out tires every third or fourth season, depending on mileage, because the tires are inexpensive. I don't know that LT tires would be wrong but why spend the money when you don't need to?


----------



## overboard (Mar 14, 2016)

fl.graderman said:


> How big/heavy of a load are you hauling on the trailer? I was always told ST tires or special trailer tires have stiffer sidewalls to handle the amount of sidewall flexing that swaying trailers create.
> That said, if you're only pulling around a lightweight trailer with a jon boat and motor on it, you'll probably be fine. I certainly wouldn't put anything but trailer tires on a tandem axle trailer with a 24' ProLine on it...
> 
> 2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
> 1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper




I don't know the weight of the boat, it's a 17' StarCraft SFM W/a 100 Mariner on a single axle trailer.
One thing I always keep an eye on is the tire air pressure, that shouldn't be a problem unless I pick up a nail or something while towing that would cause a loss of air pressure before reaching my destination, that could happen to anyone. 
It just seems like there's a lot of posts on ST tire failures on various forums concerning the "China bomb" ST tires. 
BUY AMERICAN; I don't think there's a single ST tire made in the US anymore.


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 14, 2016)

Goodyear trailer tires...made in USA
https://www.easternmarine.com/GOODYEAR-MarathonTrailer-Tires/
If you insist on truck tires, I would go with at least an "E" rated, 10 ply.

Edit...oops just saw that even goodyear is China made now...you might be hard pressed like you said to buy american.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll be swapping mine to radial LT tires soon. Had a blowout on one of the factory bias ply tires last summer that ripped the entire fender off my 2yr old trailer. Then, was coming home two weeks ago from a trip a little over 100 miles from the house when I got a helluva vibration from the trailer. I caught the next exit and changed out the egg-shaped tire. It wouldn't have gone another mile or two before it too exploded.

Both of those tires were brand new with the boat and failed at 2 & 2.5 yrs respectively. They were always properly inflated and far from overloaded. 

Didn't have a spare on the first one, and had the wife get an exact replacement (to keep it simple) when she took the wheel to the shop while I sat with the boat on the side of the road. The second time, I just put the since acquired spare on it, and have yet to replace that. 

I have never had any luck with bias ply trailer tires as a whole. And have had good luck out of radial tires on trailers.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you check the date code on the tires? Sometimes you buy new tires that in reality have been sitting in a warehouse for several years.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Mar 19, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Did you check the date code on the tires? Sometimes you buy new tires that in reality have been sitting in a warehouse for several years.




I did not. They were on the brand new trailer my brand new boat came on so it never dawned on me to check that out. Either way, I've never been impressed with a bias ply trailer tire, especially the catastrophic way in which they tend to fail.


----------



## overboard (Mar 20, 2016)

I read a ton of posts that said the same thing that PsychoXP18CC posted about ST tire failures, that's why I started wondering about the LT tires on a trailer.
Hopefully he will post back about how the LT tires work out.

Still waiting for Stumpalump to reply about what he put on after his tire guy told him not to use ST tires.
HA: I finally realized the spare on that same trailer is a P205/75R14----not good, but I had bought another spare last year that I replaced it with yesterday.


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 27, 2016)

ST trailer tires are rated for a maximum sustained speed of 62mph. Seems like everyone in this area keeps them above 85 most of the time unless they're on a gravel back road, then 70. All the newer (since about 2005) trailer tires are chinese. They aren't that bad if you take care of them (pressure, speed, heat, etc). On our race car rig, I carry 2 spares (7000 lbs box trailer ST250/15's). I have had multiple blowouts on the same trip before, hence keeping 2 spares. If I could get LT's in 16" on it, I would in a heartbeat, as ever other racer I've spoken with has agreed that the chinese tires are junk compared to even the chinese LT 16" truck tires. We're talking 10 ply stuff.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 27, 2016)

I would love to be able to buy the tires U Haul uses on their trailers.

Have you ever seen those? they are serious!!

I asked at a U haul once about them, they told me that they are specially made for them and not for sale to the public.

I am sure they are real pricey

I use ST on my tandem that I pull my 24ft Grady White with. Never had any problems. Just replace them by age, not necessarily tire wear as has been stated and keep the pressure up in them


----------



## overboard (Mar 28, 2016)

I had read the same thing about the U Haul tires.
I figured if they are using those tires to tow stuff all over the country they must be pretty decent tires.


----------



## Vader809 (Mar 28, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Did you check the date code on the tires? Sometimes you buy new tires that in reality have been sitting in a warehouse for several years.


I recently saw a news report, that, most vehicles even brand new ones have tires that are over five years old. They stated that was the expiration date of a tire, and as I have noticed most of the vehicles I have checked ,Don't have the same dates on them. I was going to get some new tires for the wife's Mini at Mr.Tire and told them that I wanted all four to have the same date on them. He laughed and said that BS, there new! I told him "You just lost a customer", Went to a local place they had to order them, I expected that. I asked them about the tire date and he showed me a tire rating chart and manufacturers date along with a five year no sell date, due to composition breakdown. Most likely sounds similar to dry rot. And nearly every tire was made in China.


----------



## billyjoebigdaddy (May 1, 2016)

You will have a basketball trailer going down the road with LT's or p's on your trailer.


----------

